
Robert Scoble: How Will Augmented Change Driving? - rmason
https://www.quora.com/How-will-augmented-reality-change-driving/answer/Robert-Scoble-1?ch=10&share=1559b5df&srid=OQY
======
chrisbennet
Another sexual assaulter.

[https://medium.com/@quinnnorton/robert-scoble-and-
me-9b14ee9...](https://medium.com/@quinnnorton/robert-scoble-and-
me-9b14ee92fffb)

